# NC Getting Jiggy With It Vid



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

I shot some video over Christmas. We had bad fogging issues and someone apparently flipped the nightshot button on day 2. But did the best I could to put something together.

I'm putting both the facebook and youtube links, since youtube is so bad about stripping the music.






Login | Facebook


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

nice video, Going out this wk...weather premit....


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

appleguy said:


> nice video, Going out this wk...weather premit....



Catch 'em up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

*Jiggy Noise*

What was that tribal garbage noise going on in the background. As a rule,
most fishermen are not into "urban cRap" music and don't want their kids 
hearing that vile trash either. I lasted less than 30 seconds.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice video, that will warm you up!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Burnt Drag said:


> What was that tribal garbage noise going on in the background. As a rule,
> most fishermen are not into "urban cRap" music and don't want their kids
> hearing that vile trash either. I lasted less than 30 seconds.


There is a volume button.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet Aj, what rod is that?


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

lobsterman said:


> Sweet Aj, what rod is that?


 
I believe its a spinal blank. 200gram

Alwasy enjoy your vids.. Thanks


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

don't think there's to many other genres of music that would have a song about getting jiggy with it.


----------



## dragline (Jan 13, 2011)

Rod looked like it had all it could handle.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank's Eastern. Great vid. Good to see that rod bent!!


----------



## ess5566 (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks like alot of damn fun


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice video !!!!!!!!! Im fired up now.:thumbup::thumbup:

Scott


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

bigrick said:


> don't think there's to many other genres of music that would have a song about getting jiggy with it.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

never said that 1 genre can't make multiple songs about getting jiggy with it. Here's what happens when they turn a rap song into a country song... G's up , Hoes Down.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet Vid !!!!! what rod reel and line ? 

Hey its your video - so you get to pick the music ! 

When and if I get technologically savvy enough to post a jigging video - was thinking about Primus - 'fish-on'


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Mullethead said:


> Sweet Vid !!!!! what rod reel and line ?


80lb Diawa Boat Briad, Alutecnos 12C and 200g Spinal Custom


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

dragline said:


> Rod looked like it had all it could handle.



Wasn't even close. :thumbsup: I could have put 7 more lbs of drag on it without a worry, maybe 12.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Since some folks didn't like the themed urban music version of my last vid, I remixed it and made a "family friendly" version. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

That's funny, but really people, there's a mute button.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That is funny Eastern. What about MudVein? Ya think we can get MudVein for the audio theme.

Like I said before, Great video. Pretty fish.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

That video got me fired up, still chuckelin about that remix. Nice job.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm here to please. 



.


----------

